# Business cards?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Where do you guys get your business cards and how much are they? Got s toh of people that see my goaties and ask for a card! So i was thinking it would be good to buy some


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Last ones I got online thru Vista Print. They are nice but when you make them on their sight they try and sell you everything under the sun!

When I lived in Cali I used to have them made at Office Max or Staples. 
They are both reasonable and you can use on e of their templates (they help you in store) or take in your own design as a pdf on cd and they can use it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH never thought of that lol thanks, i will have to check that out


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I use Avery templates and do my own. I only print 10 or 20 cards at a time. Then if I want to change something I am not stuck with 150 cards. I find it very cost effective.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I do what Randi does. I just buy the Avery business cards at walmart, and print up my own, which I need to do as I ran out and have been a bit lazy getting new ones printed!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had mine made by a local place, and i go through them fast. I know there is a place on line that keeps sending me a notice. It is for free cards, but you know how that goes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a computer program that I can make them on. I like it cause if I don't like something, I can just print a few out and redo it or change things as needed. I've gone through a ton of business cards so it's definately a must have if you want to get your herd out there. :thumb:

Vista Print online works pretty good from what i've heard. I haven't yet tried it. If you sign up on their email list, you can a lot of free coupons and stuff. I got an email yesterday for 250 free business cards...though shipping is usually ridiculous...but sometimes you get good offers like that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Vista who I have used and really liked the product is HORRIBLE about always sending you emails! They also try and sell you everything they make every time you try and buy something you have to go thru pages of "would you like to buy this?". The shipping also can cost a lot but it depends on what you order; it seams to be more based on price brackets not weight. The end product is nice and I am happy with what I have ordered so far.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Microsoft publisher and make my own cards.... :wink:


----------

